# 終日



## nicole0087

Hi, 皆さん
I have two sentences here, and I don't know which one is right.Could you please tell me which one is right and why.
1. この駅終日禁煙だ.
2. 昨日の終日は音楽を聴いてゆっくりした.

Thank you!


----------



## Flaminius

二コールさん

Being the resident curmudgeon of the forum, I just tell the why and let you think the right answer.

終日 is an adverbial element.  This means that a noun cannot modify it.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ニコールさん

1. 　この駅は　終日　（しゅうじつ　＝　all day long) 禁煙だ。　（　correct )

2.   昨日は　の終日　音楽を聴いて　ゆっくりした。　（　correct ).


終日　is not a noun　but an adverb.  You should not add に　to
終日。

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Flaminius

Flaminius said:


> 終日 is an adverbial element.  This means that a noun cannot modify it.


Since the answer is already given, perhaps this is obvious too.
昨日の終日 is a bad form.  If a noun (昨日) modifies something with -no particle, the modified element is also assumed to be a noun.  However, this is not possible with 終日.

As you can see, 終日 has no outward difference from other words that _are_ nouns; 平日 (week day), 休日 (holiday), 期日 (deadline) and 吉日 (auspicious day).  Grammatical behaviours need to be memorised separately.



Hiro Sasaki said:


> 2.   昨日は　の終日　音楽を聴いて　ゆっくりした。　（　correct ).


 One way to salvage the sentence is, *昨日は終日*、音楽を聴いてゆっくりした.



> 終日　is not a noun　but an adverb.


It is not that simple.  終日 can behave like a noun as in;
終日*を*自宅で過ごす
shūjitsu-o jitaku-de sugosu
spend wholeDay atOwnHome
to be at home all day

Case marker _-o_ seems to attest to a "noun-like" quality at least.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hiro Sasaki said:


> ニコールさん
> 
> 1. 　この駅は　終日　（しゅうじつ　＝　all day long) 禁煙だ。　（　correct )
> 
> 2. 昨日は　の終日　音楽を聴いて　ゆっくりした。　（　correct ).
> 
> 
> 終日　is not a noun　but an adverb. You should not add に　to
> 終日。
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Sorry, I　did  not correct it properly. Leave out の。

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Aoyama

*"終日"  *literally should mean "until the day is over", but as it is very often the case in japanese, with expressions using chinese caracters, the meaning is different.
Some of the possible meanings : *always, at any time, all day* .


----------



## cheshire

Avoid using 終日 unless you're writning a book or a sign to tell you what to do or not to do.


----------



## Aoyama

> Avoid using 終日 unless you're writing a book or a sign to tell you what to do or not to do.


True that 終日 is not used in speech or normal usage.


----------



## nicole0087

Thank you everyone
Thank you for your detailed explanaitions!
Japannese is quite different from other languages. It is difficult to find some typical rules on its usage


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Of course, 昨日は　一日中（　いちにちじゅう）　家にいました　is more colloquial 
but I think that we can say without being pedantic 昨日は　終日　家
にいました。　

文語的な　表現でも　会話で絶対使用しては　いけないという法則は　ありません。

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## nicole0087

So you mean it can be used like that, but nobody say colloquially like that in daily life nowadays in Japan?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Yes, some people in some situations would say so.

Hiro Sasaki


----------

